# Hindi/Urdu: maazii माज़ी



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

From its usage, this seems to refer to the 'past'.

*Eg. maazii mein, gaanv ke log kheton mein kaam karte the, magar is zamaane mein ve kaam ke lie shehar ko aa rahe hain.* In the past, village people used to work in farms but these days they are coming to the city for work.

Would this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

For Urdu: 



> Would this work?


Yes.
ماضی حال مستقبل 
maazi, Haal, mustaqbil = past, present, future

_Example from Pakistan's National Anthem:
ترجمانِ ماضی شانِ حال جانِ استقبال
tarjumaan-e-maazii, shaan-e-Haal, jaan-e-istiqbaal
__Interpreter of our past, glory of our present, Inspiration of our future! (translation from Wikipedia)

_گزشتہ : guzashtah = past, previous

*Question:* Since you have included Hindi in the thread title, could you give the Hindi equivalents?
Past: ateet...?
Present: ?
Future: bhavishye....?


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> For Urdu:
> 
> Yes.
> ماضی حال مستقبل
> maazi, Haal, mustaqbil = past, present, future
> 
> _Example from Pakistan's National Anthem:
> ترجمانِ ماضی شانِ حال جانِ استقبال
> tarjumaan-e-maazii, shaan-e-Haal, jaan-e-*ist**a**qbaal*
> __Interpreter of our past, glory of our present, Inspiration of our future! (translation from Wikipedia)
> 
> _گزشتہ : guzashtah = past, previous



Very good contribution. Excuse me for being niggling but the word is in fact _*istiqbaal۔*_


----------



## Alfaaz

> Very good contribution. Excuse me for being niggling but the word is in fact _*istiqbaal۔*_


Thanks for the praise, sorry for the typo, and thanks for the correction!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> *Question:* Since you have included Hindi in the thread title, could you give the Hindi equivalents?
> Past: ateet...?
> Present: ?
> Future: bhavishye....?


the past-_atiit-kaal_
the present-_vartmaan_
the future-_bhavishya_


Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the praise, sorry for the typo, and thanks for the correction!


You are welcome!


----------



## greatbear

Note that past could also be "bhoot kaal" (I use "bhoot" instead of "ateet") in Hindi.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Note that past could also be "bhoot kaal" (I use "bhoot" instead of "ateet") in Hindi.



Is there any connection with the other kind of "bhuut" or is this a mere coincidence?


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> Is there any connection with the other kind of "bhuut" or is this a mere coincidence?



I didn't understand which other kind you meant since "bhoot" means several things. Here's a list of some common meanings (all of which are very much in use):

भूत bhu:t (_a_) past; bygone; (_nm_) a *ghost;* an evil spirit; matter; one of the five elements (पृथ्वी-the earth, जल-the water; वायु-the air, पावक-the fire, and आकाश-the ether); any animate or inanimate object of creation; the past tense

Maybe you meant a ghost as Urdu speakers might be familiar with that meaning?


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> Note that past could also be "bhoot kaal" (I use "bhoot" instead of "ateet") in Hindi.


I learned from the dictionaries that bhuutkaal is more used in the sense of the grammatical past tense. That is why I've abstained from using it.

On the other hand, _bhuut_ means in Skr. which has happened. You are right. Please, can you provide a couple of sentences either using bhuutkaal or atiitkaal?


----------



## greatbear

Ranging from "Bhoot kaal meiN maiN zaroor ek bhaloo rahaa hooNgaa" (= "pichhle kisi janam meiN ...") to "Main bhoot kaal meiN yahaaN aaya hooN" - wherever you could use "in the past".


----------



## marrish

OK, thank you. Especially for the pichhle janam thing. BTW, is it _janam_ or _janm_?


----------



## BP.

marrish said:


> OK, thank you. Especially for the pichhle janam thing. BTW, is it _janam_ or _janm_?


Yes could somebody confirm what I've learnt: jaNRmə.


----------



## greatbear

"janm" is the "original" word, but often said (and very well accepted too) also as "janam", especially in certain expressions. For example, "janam janam kaa saathii" is quite common, even if otherwise the same person might use "janm". Making "janm" as "janam" gives a certain flavour to the language, that's all.


----------



## marrish

I can digest what gb said but the occurence of a retroflex N there is really interesting, Belligerentpacifist SaaHib.


----------



## BP.

It's not the same NR as far as I have been able to gauge. I wish I had an audio example...


----------



## greatbear

There is no retroflex N in janm/janam. In some places like in Rajasthan, retroflex N is very common, so maybe you heard it from a native there.


----------

